# Fight against budgets.



## Dragonslayer (Mar 19, 2012)

Every year the government comes up with something which is hated by all.But we dont or cant do nothing more than rant about it and eventually accept it.

Dont you guys think something should be done against this.Enough of this nonsense,
No biased reply.please reply from your point of view.


----------



## ksagar7up (Mar 20, 2012)

I know there are very few things of Govt. that are good....
and most of them are good for nothing....but still if u cud be specific then it'll be gud....
what u hate abt the budget??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 21, 2012)

i cud't see anything good btw.. they reduced the interest rate bt in lieu of that they increased service tax and excise duty..


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ exactly Inflating prices,low salaries etc etc.


----------



## ksagar7up (Mar 22, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i cud't see anything good btw.. they reduced the interest rate bt in lieu of that they increased service tax and excise duty..



Well my frnd....Finance Minister (FM)  has nothing to do wrt Interest rates...its controlled by Reserve Bank of India (RBI)...fm can do nothing except givin advice over int. rates...but its totally upto RBI...

and i think rbi is doing very good job....u knw we cud overcome recession early bcoz of rbi only,...it changes int. rates and policies according to the financial situation in the country....

Abt the excise duty and service tax......that is considerable.....i mean on 1 hand govt says that they are trying to control the inflation and on other they r making things costly increasing the tax rates....

but the most relaxable thing is that bcoz of mamta bannerji govt. took a rollback on the rail fare hike....

IMO...we want more Mamta Bannerjis in the country....


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 22, 2012)

^^What you said maybe true.But no specific names please. Otherwise some specific mods will close this thread.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2012)

I suggest a revolt. What say?


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2012)

^Dont say that. Some specific members will try to bring a "revolution".


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 23, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I suggest a revolt. What say?


Nice idea but can you elaborate please.


Krow said:


> ^Dont say that. Some specific members will try to bring a "revolution".


How is this statement related to this thread.


----------

